# Do I need some springs???



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I have an 05 brute 750 and got a new set of 28" silverbacks and am wondering if I need to put any new springs to keep from bogging down.

If so any one have an Idea of which ones I should use?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You don't have to but a secondary would help. If you do alot of trail riding still and want to keep your top end get an almond secondary. If you just mud ride then go either green or red for alot of bottom end.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you can go read the 1000s of posts about it in the kawi clutching section.


----------

